# my girls



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

well, i finally found the good camera and took some lovely piccies of my girls!:001_tt1:
Pistachio, who is a year an a half 









Kaytie, Pistachio's mum- who is almost 2


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lovely little fluffy pigs


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are both stunning. Beautiful girls.


----------

